# Multiple cats not eating all of a sudden



## NJOberheim (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm at my wits end. 

I have a household with 6 cats. One of my cats was diagnosed with lymphoma is has been undergoing chemo for the last 2 months. She has her moments but for the most part is responding well.

About 4 days ago one of my other cats, Rusty, stopped eating and has thrown up clear mucousy liquid twice. A day later, another cat, Emily, stopped eating. 

Yesterday, I took both of them to the vet. They did a physical exam and bloodwork and everything is normal. They gave them appetite stimulant, a shot for nausea, and rehydrated them. When I got home, they ate about 2oz of wet food each. I was thrilled. 

That night, I fed them and again they didn't eat. I then noticed, the other 3 didn't touch their food either! Also, when I came home from the vet someone had vomited. 

These cats do not graze. I feed them 3 times a day and they never leave a morsal. There seems to be something that's affecting all of them. 

Could it be something that Elsy, the chemo cat brought home since she has vet visits once a week?

I'm supposed to start force feeding Rusty if she doesn't eat today, which I don't want to do but don't want her to have organ failure from lack of food. I'd be very upset if this is just something simple that can be treated. 

I have not changed their food. 

One other thing I want to mention, just in case. I have a pigeon that I rescued a few years ago. For the last few weeks, he has had softer, smelly stool. If he has come down with something, could I be possible that they contracted it? They have no contact with him or his cage. I know I'm grasping at straws. I just want to find the cause before its too late. 

Rich


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

NJOberheim said:


> I have not changed their food.


*Could you post exactly what you've been feeding them?*

As to the bird's role in any of this, I'd be putting that question to the Vet.

I don't know your knowledge level/experience with _*assist*_-feeding***, but, two things:


aspiration of the food is a real danger, so never squirt it down the throat but only little amounts into the side pockets of the mouth and allow the cat to swallow
this video may be helpful:





****it may seem trivial...but, if you can change your own mindset to "assist" versus "force", the psychological impact of that change can make a huge difference in the success of your efforts....and, after all, it really is assisting her back to eating on he own*


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Could there be something wrong with that particular can or batch of food? Perhaps try buying a fresh can from the store and seeing if they'll eat that.

Also, you could try warming up the food (less than 10 seconds in the microwave) to ehance the smell for them. Or try dripping a few drops of tuna water over the top to tempt them.

Are there any stool or other litterbox changes (loose stool, no stool, etc) or is the vomitting and not eating the only symptoms?

Could they be eating something else during the day or is it possible someone else is feeding them? Could they have eaten something they shouldn't around the house? (New house plants, open cupboards, garbage cans?)


----------



## NJOberheim (Jul 19, 2004)

Stryker said:


> *Could you post exactly what you've been feeding them?...*


They normally eat Purina Pro-Pan wet food, 3 oz can in the morning and one at night. In the afternoon, I also give them 2 tablespoons of Pro-Plan dry. 

Now, to try to get them to eat anything, I've tried Fancy Feast gourmet cat food, and all of the following human foods: tuna fish, salmon, baby food, ham, cooked up chicken.

Thanks for the video. I have tried assisted feeding with a previous cat of mine, but that was years ago and I might have not been doing it correct. 

Thank you. You're absolutely right. I can't help to feel guilty when I think of it as "Force". I will take your advice and look at it as "Assist".

Speaking of which, Rusty ate nothing again today. She acts like she's hungry, then turns away as if she doesn't like what Im offering her. 

Im going to assist feed her now...

Rich


----------



## NJOberheim (Jul 19, 2004)

Venusworld21 said:


> Could there be something wrong with that particular can or batch of food?...


Hi,
I took your advice and bought completely new food today just in case. No change in their eating but if the food was bad and causing them to be ill, it would address that. 

I tried warming the food, no change. 

Elsy, the chemo cat has had some loser, smellier stool but I just assumed it was a by product of the chemo. The funny thing is that she is the only one that is eating now. 

There's nothing they could be eating during the day. We've always been very careful and don't keep house plants.

THanks.
Rich


----------



## chochie1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw on another cat forum that some people were having problems with their cats becoming sick on Pro Plan dry and wet food. The thread was started in 2011 but has posts from this year of cats that have become sick when eating this brand, like not wanting to eat and vomiting. I don't know if you bought new Pro Plan or a new brand altogether but it sounds like it would be good to get new food to see if it helps. I hope your cats feel better soon. 

There was a post on here about it in 2011. LINK


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to feed friskies and one day, all of a sudden all 3 of my cats stopped eating. Vomiting after pooping, and having very smelly poops it affected all 3 differently I ended up having to assist feed my female for 3 days, morning and night. I also gave my 2 oldest a 3day course of panacur. My female slowly started becoming interested in food again and by day 4 she ate on her own. I still don't know what happened, but they eat wellness or EVO now for their wet meal.


----------



## NJOberheim (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank You. The Pro Plan stuff is pretty scary. I switched them over to Fancy Feast right now to see if they eat. I just need them to eat something. I also have them on appetite stimulants and Pepcid. They are averaging about 3 oz of food on their own. Ive been assist feeding one of them that is only eating like 1 oz on her own. 

This doesnt make any sense. 

Even though the bloodwork looks good, I cant help but feel the doctor should just put them on antibiotics just in case. But he feels there is no reason to. The are not showing any signs of infection.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

NJOberheim said:


> Thank You. The Pro Plan stuff is pretty scary. I switched them over to Fancy Feast right now to see if they eat. I just need them to eat something. I also have them on appetite stimulants and Pepcid. They are averaging about 3 oz of food on their own. Ive been assist feeding one of them that is only eating like 1 oz on her own.
> 
> This doesnt make any sense.
> 
> Even though the bloodwork looks good, I cant help but feel the doctor should just put them on antibiotics just in case. But he feels there is no reason to. The are not showing any signs of infection.


NEVER ever wise to put any creature, humans included, on anti-bios if there is no cause to. Antibiotics are becoming more and more less effective because of this and other ill-advised uses.

It's one of the reasons I went for full mouth extractions for my cat with stomatitis. The continuation of steriods and antibiotics into her system to keep the stomatitis at bay made my gut twists and I knew that they would become in effective in the long run.

Didnt want her body to get to the point that antibiotics didnt work for some time in the future when she REALLY needed them.


----------

